# growroom bagseed grow somewhat of noob



## ndzbnln (Feb 6, 2011)

hey world,im somehwhat of a noob this is my 3rd attempt of growing a successfull grow.my previous grow was 2 blackberry 1 bubblelicious and 1 whitewidow but while under lots of stress i put them through during flowering they didnt yield much but bloomed very potent and flavorful buds.my first grow was 2 ak-48yielded alot but harsh and potent because i had to preharvest early under emergency circumstances. hopefully i dont have any mistakes and this grow is much more succesfull.heres a video of my grow room, and my topped female plant about 3 half weeks old.The rest of the sprouts are about 2 weeks old, and one whitewidow left from the last grow to try to revegetate.



[video=youtube;LpfUh8OzykI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpfUh8OzykI[/video]


----------



## mtunz (Feb 7, 2011)

so all im ever told is im an idiot for trying to grow weed so early in the year.......they must just not know, im down for the ride.....subscribed


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 10, 2011)

im sorry my mistake the topped female plant isnt 3 an half weeks old shes def 1 month and a day starting today.Heresa vid and sum pix of my topped female plant i topped her and tied up four main nodes together so they can grow up and the two bottom branches underneath together on each side so i can give them some air underneath probably better light for them to heres a video and her up close [video=youtube;eYejV8-e6qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYejV8-e6qA[/video]


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## newatit2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just put my first buds in a jar(didn't need 2 lol) so I'll learn from you too. Nice room you have there I'll be watching good luck, OH by the way Welcome to RIU


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 11, 2011)

Love that reflective material: HELP POLICE....LMAO!


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 11, 2011)

thank uguys. please stay tuned yall an it truely does say "help police gas" i actually have no idea why soo....lol...?but i gave the ladies a trim of their fan leafs today so the smaller nodes can get more light and air circulation,an i untied them.Also i fed them today i split a gallon of water between them and foliage fed them sprayed their leafs. ill post pics and video in a couple days.subscribe!!!


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 15, 2011)

pic video update of my topped bushy plant have some questions about mushrooms growing out from the side and grow room update [video=youtube;iacEBylwgBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iacEBylwgBQ[/video] [video=youtube;f95vKQU0Qq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f95vKQU0Qq0[/video]


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 21, 2011)

updated with pic and vid wondering if i should flower my bubble shes topped and about a month n2weeks in and started to lst the bagseedsn joy![video=youtube;B6HzjXmdUIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6HzjXmdUIA[/video]View attachment 1453041


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 25, 2011)

quick update i moved my whitewidow outside to flower.the lst on the bagseeds are doing pretty good and i snipped some fane leafs on the bagseeds njoy 
[video=youtube;RKt3HTEFQcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKt3HTEFQcs[/video]


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 28, 2011)

i flowered my topped girl sunday the 27th ill update with pix l8ter


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 12, 2011)

View attachment 1490130View attachment 1490128View attachment 1490127View attachment 1490124View attachment 1490123View attachment 1490121View attachment 1490119View attachment 1490116View attachment 1490111View attachment 1490090View attachment 1490106View attachment 1490094View attachment 1490103View attachment 1490098update !!!!!the bubble is 2 weeks into flower the bagseeds are 3 days in.but by thee looks of things there might just be one female out of the bagseeds but time will tell and 3 green crack and 4 bagseeds which 3 are sprouts in my veg/tv shelf/growbox/cabnit


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;qRVUr3IQlKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRVUr3IQlKY[/video]View attachment 1494667View attachment 1494666View attachment 1494665View attachment 1494664View attachment 1494663View attachment 1494662View attachment 1494661View attachment 1494660View attachment 1494659View attachment 1494658


----------



## faria (Mar 15, 2011)

welcome to join this forum and hope easily achieved any thing related any things


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 17, 2011)

4 bagseeds ended up male.atleast one is a female


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bag seeds are always a very bad idea! Even if they appear female, they can and usually do turn hermie on ya! But if that is all you got, then go for it man! Pics look good! Welcome!
*


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 18, 2011)

another update
View attachment 1501941View attachment 1501937View attachment 1501933View attachment 1501930View attachment 1501923View attachment 1501920View attachment 1501917View attachment 1501914View attachment 1501911View attachment 1501907View attachment 1501904View attachment 1501901View attachment 1501898


----------

